# 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Churchill Cigar Review - A respectable smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has decent construction, unless you count ash length. If you let this guy go more than 3/4" you end up wearing it. Anyway, The burn an...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Churchill Cigar Review - A respectable smoke


----------

